# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > حرفه ای: آپلود فایل در Sftp

## homayoun_c

دوستان کسی ارسال فایل در sftp رو با دلفی7 انجام داده؟

من تو نت گشتم فقط کامپوننت Chilkat رو پیدا کردم که ظاهرا اون هم 30 روزه است.
میخواستم ببینم میشه با کامپوننت خود دلفی7 به نام IDftp که میشه راحت توی ftp ارسال فایل انجام داد در sftp هم این کار رو کرد؟

----------

